# it wont be long now



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your buddy =( Love 'em up as much as you can.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your guy. {{hugs}}


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm really sorry about Oliver. He must be an amazing dog and I'm sure he's been a good friend to you. I know losing him must be unbearable, but if he's in pain, you have to let go. 
Sending you my best healing wishes.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks , he is my best bud.
I defently dont want him in any pain..none of us do. he hasnt been so far..and we wont let him be. 

with the cat..it was too hard and a ROLLER coaster. the vet said 'try this he may get better'..he would..then worse..then better and worse. anyways it was a nightmare.

this time around we KNOW he wont get better. Its my parents call and they said it'll be soon.
its been a really hard couple years..but oliver and max (the cat) takes the cake. 

we are only blessed with furr babies for a short ammount of time compared to our lives..but those few short years sure are amazing arnt they? they love you no matter what.

facebook has changed and i donno how to share individual pics anymore but heres my pets album.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=25794&id=566055304&l=3b002e93c5


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oliver is so cute. Take lots of pics of him and spend as much time with him as possible. Sending you and your parents much strength.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy. He is adorable.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

ohhh thats my FAVORITE!!!!!
I had just come home after two months in Ireland (was supposed to be a year..working holiday..desided i didnt wanna work and travled till i was broke) and outa everyone in my entire life..i missed him the most.
so i took him out to the local park and LOOK AT THAT SMILE!!!! hahah oh he was so happy..and so was i. 

I went over to visit him tonight. he getse so excited to see me. he was sleeping..didnt even notice me stepping over and sitting next to him. tapped him on his shoudler he stood up groggy looked around.
his poor belly... its swollen. my mom said itll be within the next two weeks...shorter if it goes downhill drastic.

tomorow im going to michaels and picking up a make your own stepping stone to try and get his paw prints.

it just sucks. looking at someone you love, sliping away and theres not a **** thing you can do about it. its part of life..we all know this going into it..but it dosnt make it any easier.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry Oliver is so sick. My heart goes out to you. My very first dog was a Cavalier... the same a tri colour.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll hold Oliver and your family in my prayers. He's absolutely precious.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

well i spent alot of time with him this weekend..
we made a paw print stepping stone with one of my favorite quotes from marley and me 'give him your heart and he will give you his'

I just finished texting my dad telling him i think its time.
he agrees. i dont think we'll be waiting the two weeks..its time.


i know this in my heart for many reasons.

his health is the obvious one.. he is sick. has an enlarged heart..which makes him caugh cause he has trouble breathing..his belly has now swollen and hes not comfortable. he breaths funny even when hes not caughing.
but hes sad.

hes sad because everythign he loved in life has been taken from him.

he was the dog if you pickedu p his ball and tossed it would play for HOURS i mean HOURS..non stop.. he cant play ball anymore..we took them away cause it makes him caugh..
he cant go for walks...or exploreing..he LOVED going in the car and going to some place new..a beach..a park..anywhere..he loved it. cant do that anymore.
and since he cant go for walks and my parents dont hve a back yard..hes had to go stay with my grandparents who are amazing and take such good care of him (grandpas also home all day to let him in and out..as his meds make him pee alot) but he misses us..ya know?

combine the health and the later its time. i just hate it all the same.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry-I know it's hard but you are making the right decision, for him. I've heard it said, and I firmly believe it, that this is the last gift you can give him-a peaceful death, surrounded by those who love him.

I'll keep your family and Oliver in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It sounds like you and your family have made the most loving decision for Oliver. He is counting on you to be strong for him and not make him wait too long.

These are the hardest of times, when our love is tested to its depths.

Holding you, your parents, and Oliver in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*

I am so very sorry about your Oliver.
Bless you, your family and Oliver at this sad time.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Prayin' for you and Oliver and all who love him. Sometimes the greatest love you can give is being able to let go. 

Enjoy your last moments together.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry Oliver is so sick. It's always so hard to go through this. You and your parents will be in my thoughts.

I looked at his pictures and he is so cute! I just love Cavaliers. they are so sweet and their precious faces just melt my heart. 

Thinking of you and sending hugs {{{}}}


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about Oliver. I'm sure you are making the right decision. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

He's gone

Dad txt me to say he had a bad night lastnight. Work sent me home to say my goodbyes. 

He's gone. The love of my life. Gone


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. You are hurting now, but Oliver will never hurt again. I hope you can find comfort in that. I'm sure that Oliver would want you to celebrate his life and not to grieve too long.

Wishing you peace of spirit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am so very sorry*

I am so very sorry about Oliver.
Rest in Peace, sweet Oliver.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry that Oliver had to leave you. 

Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is just so very hard, but truly our last, hardest and most loving gift.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Rip sweet Oliver...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP Oliver.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was one adorable little man and it's obvious that he was loved very much.
Rest in peace, Oliver.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

thankyou for all your support.
Its been a tough couple of days. Its nice having somewhere to go and express this..with people that know what your going through.
I really miss him. its so hard to belive hes not just at grandmas..im not gonna find him laying infront of the fire place next time i go over there.


----------

